# Pain with Linzess?



## Linguini (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello,

I have had IBS-C since my teens, I'm that person who will go two weeks without a bowel movement if I don't take something. I've had the full workup of blood tests and colonoscopies, and I've tried everything - laxatives, fiber, magnesium, aloe vera, Miralax, Zelnorm, Amitiza...Just started Linzess 290 mcg two weeks ago. At first it was a miracle drug, had a bowel movement every morning without taking anything else, no bloating, I felt fantastic. Then a week in terrible lower abdominal pain, cramping, and gas, so bad it was keeping me up all night. I didn't want to believe it was the Linzess cause it works so well, but the side effects were unbearable. Anyone else have this reaction? I'm so bummed, I desperately wanted Linzess to work for me.


----------



## anginaberryz (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi,

As you told that you are suffering from chronic abdominal pain. Are you take that medicine by doctor's prescription? If not consult with your doctor, because there are certain medicine which have sever side effects.

Thanks,


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

HI,

With regard to the Linzess. I, like you found it worked great the first day I tried it. The first time I tried it, I took the 145 doze 1st thing in the morning and within a couple of hours, it worked. It was somewhat loose, but not "D". In any case I went a few times and felt great all day. The next day I did the same thing. It worked again, but not as well as the 1st day. I did notice on the second day, I felt gassy and has some gas pains, but nothing I couldn't live with. So day 3, I took it again. It didn't work very well on day 3, but worked somewhat. In any case, I went to work and after being at work for a few hours, I was bent over with extreme lower gas pains. The gas would not move, and it was so bad I had to go home. Needless to say day 4 I did not take any more, nor did i for a couple of weeks until I could see my GI doctor.

She told me stomach pain was one of the side effects, so maybe this drug was not for me. The only thing she suggested was if I wanted to try it again to try taking the full dose of 290. So I waited a week and tried again. This time I took the full dose of 290 1st thing in the morning. It worked great and I felt great all day. So the next morning I repeated the full dose again. Day 2 I did have "D". It wasn't a lot but it was "D". So I took full dose again on day 3. Had "D" again, except this time the unbearable gas pains came back.

I just don't get It. I don't understand how on the 1st day of taking it, I could feel so good and then just go downhill from there. I have decideded, I am still not ready to give up. I am waiting a couple of weeks and I am going to try it one more time. This time I am going to take every other day and not every day and I am hoping that might work.

Rose


----------

